# Specialist, Transport/Security, BUPD University Police



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*I read it and don't fully understand how it falls under the BUPD. Maybe because it's a kinda/sorta protection gig? No idea, but looks like it could be an interesting position for a go-getter.*

Specialist, Transport/Security, BUPD University Police
Institution:
*Boston University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/13/2019

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Tracking Code* 
8915

*Job Description*

Boston University currently has a part time opening for a Transportation Specialist.

The transportation specialist's primary responsibility is the transportation of the President of Boston University and other authorized passengers as assigned by the President's office. Additional duties include related assignments as needed by the University.

Transportation specialists operate University-owned motor vehicles and are responsible for reporting any defects, needed repairs, and/or maintenance.

This transportation specialist position will be assigned to a 7:00 am to 12:00pm Monday through Friday shift but also needs to be available to work additional hours and on weekends and holidays on occasion. They will also be responsible for answering transportation requests in multiple forms of communication: i.e.: emails, texts and telephone calls from the President's Office (or the President directly) in a timely manner.

*Required Skills*

Sound physical/emotional health;
Will have a valid Massachusetts operator license with an excellent driving record;
Have a working knowledge of the Greater Boston area;
Be tactful, discreet, and have courteous demeanor with all individuals;
Must be able to pass a security clearance and background investigation
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law. We are a VEVRAA Federal Contractor.

*Position Type* 
Part-Time
*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Boston University

Online App. Form:
https://bu.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobInfo&version=1&jobid


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Ahhh.... chauffer.....


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Doesn't sound like a bad gig

it's just the part-time thing . . . .


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Easy money. No gun though...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> Easy money. No gun though...


But you DO carry a sword, so that's something.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Sword of Truth? Or sword of an SSPO?


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Kilvinsky said:


> But you DO carry a sword, so that's something.


Is it a Broadsword or one of those sissy 3 Musketeer ones?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

A Rapier or an Epee’


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

I trade the roscoe in for a broadsword


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Kardashian Steel, right? Game of Groans?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)




----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Do SSPOs get trained in swashbuckling?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> Do SSPOs get trained in swashbuckling?


Aye, Laddie, It's coming, I'm surrrrrrrr o'it.


----------

